# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  ابتكار تكنولوجي على مستوى العالم

## زهره التوليب

توصل أسامة المنادي إلى ابتكارين جديدين في مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات؛ هما الخط الهندسي المشفر للغة العربية والانجليزية والتوقيع الالكتروني؛ وعن ذلك يقول أسامة المنادي: يعتبر هذان الابتكاران الأول من نوعهما على مستوى العالم؛ فالخط الهندسي للغة العربية والانجليزية يعتبر مادة خام للتشفير وحماية البيانات لما يتمتع به من خصائص ومميزات تقنية متطورة للتعامل مع حروف اللغة الانجليزية بحيث يتم المزج بين علم خطوط اللغة وعلم الهندسة في هذا الابتكار، ويضيف المنادي؛ أن عمليات حفظ البيانات تتفاوت في درجة حمايتها وسريتها بأنظمة التشفير البرمجية المختلفة ولكن أن تكون هذه البيانات أو المعلومات جزءا من عملية التشفير هو ما جاء به من خلال هذا الابتكار.


أما عن الابتكار الآخر وهو التوقيع الالكتروني فقد جاءت الفكرة انسجاماً مع فكرة الحكومة الالكترونية بحيث يتم توقيع الأوراق والكتب الالكترونية بواسطة الكمبيوتر ويتم الاستغناء عن القلم والورقة في إجراء التوقيع مما يختصر الوقت والجهد في إجراء المعاملات الرسمية فهو عبارة عن كلمة سر تتكون من مجموعة من المفاتيح بحيث يحتوي كل مفتاح على جزء من هذا التوقيع وفي حالة كتابة هذه المفاتيح ينتج التوقيع للشخص المستخدم. ويضيف المنادي أن ابتكار التوقيع الالكتروني هذا يضمن عدم التزوير والاختراق له لما يتمتع به من حماية فائقة وتقنية عالية.


وعن إمكانية الاستفادة من هذين الابتكارين يقول المنادي إن لهما جدوى اقتصادية عالية إذا وجدا الدعم والاهتمام من الجهات المختصة لكي تساعدني على ترجمة هذه الابتكارات على ارض الواقع حتى أفيد وطني بها.

----------

